# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Makkink (Den Haag)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Makkink

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Medisch Centrum Loudon, Huisartsen, Den Haag

Adres: Loudonstraat 118, Den Haag

Website: www.mcloudon.nl/huisartsen


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Makkink*

----------

